# Constipation



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has a bit of constipation. She is managing to go but is straining quite a lot. Nothing has changed diet wise and she hasn't eaten anything she shouldn't. 

Any tips. She looks so sad when she is trying to poo....

Thanks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi how is Lola? You could try adding water to her food to ensure she is getting water to balance out dry food ( if she is on dry) also a teaspoon of olive oil for a few days will help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Karen, 

It's funny because I did exactly those two things yesterday out of instinct before I got your reply. It does seemed to have helped. Though this morning was a bit difficult for her at first then when things got moving it seemed ok.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Do her anal glands need emptying. Sometimes that can stop them going. Signs that they do need emptying are, scooting on the backside, nibbling at their back legs as if they have an uncontrollable itch. 

Have you given a bone recently, that sometimes makes the poo very firm, but is very good at helping to keep the anal gland empty.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How often does a dog need anal glands emptied?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It depends. Sometimes never. Millie was unusual and needed them doing from 4 months onwards at about 4-6 week intervals. I've noticed they haven't needed doing for ages, not since I finally worked out how to do it myself  Not something you can fumble about guessing how to do. If you suspect they may need doing, your vet will do it or a good dog groomer will do it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Julie, we are getting last vaccination this morning so will ask then! Good thing is she seems to be back to normal, but will check none the less! Thanks for your advice!


----------

